# SERIES 3 & Beyond NEED The Following Features .....



## crmlht (Aug 25, 2006)

1080p

2 Two-way Digital Cable Card (4 Tuners) (record From Same Time)

90 Minute Quad Live Buffer

Disk Space Meter Expressed In Time Left

Auto Tuning

Guru Guide

Kids Zone

PIP In Guide so we can watch TV as do other dvr things

Season Pass For A Show On Ay Channel We Get

512 - 1 Gig Of System Ram + Faster Processor

Multi Room Viewing

Recently Deleted Folder

Tivo 2 Go

Lifetime Service

Bookmarks In Shows

Advance Choice Conflict Resoluiton

Messages Telling Us What New Software Was For


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

You're going to pay $1500 for this? 1080p is unlikely to happen, as are the 2 two-way CableCards, 1 gig of system RAM, a Core 2 Duo chip/Xeon chip, etc.

The disk space meter, adjustable buffer (not quad though), season pass, recently deleted folder, and some of the others are likely to be implemented with the next service update.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

You need 1080p? C'mon. I defy any human to view the new Pioneer Elite 1130HD which is 1080i, side by side with its new sister the 50" 1080p model (Which is TWICE the price) and tell me you can see the difference with the naked human eye.

Side my side with same source content playing I do not see the value. Not to mention it is highly unlikely that 1080p will ever make it to broadcast networks or cable providers anytime soon considering they all just spent a sh*tload of coin upgrading hardware to support HD in the first place. 1080p is a luxury, is not needed, not noticabley different, and in my very humble opinion a complete waste of money for the minute differences (if you could even see them!)


----------



## crmlht (Aug 25, 2006)

Wangooroo said:


> You need 1080p? C'mon. I defy any human to view the new Pioneer Elite 1130HD which is 1080i, side by side with its new sister the 50" 1080p model (Which is TWICE the price) and tell me you can see the difference with the naked human eye.
> 
> Side my side with same source content playing I do not see the value. Not to mention it is highly unlikely that 1080p will ever make it to broadcast networks or cable providers anytime soon considering they all just spent a sh*tload of coin upgrading hardware to support HD in the first place. 1080p is a luxury, is not needed, not noticabley different, and in my very humble opinion a complete waste of money for the minute differences (if you could even see them!)


what do u call espn hd that this year is starting in 1080 p , i guess that is nothing in 1080 hp huh ?


----------



## tedbill (Feb 12, 2002)

crmlht said:


> 2 Two-way Digital Cable Card (4 Tuners) (record From Same Time)


I completely agree that it would be nice if the S3 could support more than two tuners. I bought an S3, but I'm keeping my POS SA8300 just so I can record 3 HD programs at once.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

crmlht said:


> what do u call espn hd that this year is starting in 1080 p , i guess that is nothing in 1080 hp huh ?


is that a fact?

can you aim to a link- I'd love to read about it.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

tedbill said:


> I completely agree that it would be nice if the S3 could support more than two tuners. I bought an S3, but I'm keeping my POS SA8300 just so I can record 3 HD programs at once.


while I long for 3 or 4 tuners myself for those couple times a week were 2 doesn't cut it-
I'm not sure the current platform could handle anything more then 2 HD streams without some major changes.

Tune to just two HD channels now the the UI gets terribly slow. If they tried 4, i'd be afraid the thing would go into a coma.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The current hareware only has two tuner blocks, which can tune only one channel each.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

classicsat said:


> The current hareware only has two tuner blocks, which can tune only one channel each.


well actually I think it COULD do 4 streams with the current hardware. From what i read here and at the place that shall not be named...

the cablecard tuners are built into the broadcom chip. They handle digital cable, analog cable, and NTSC. Then there are 2 addtional ATSC tuners connected via the pci bus. So there are 4 tuners- tivo chooses to treat them as 2 tuner banks.

The S2dt software already handles oddball tuner configurations fine.

So they could theoretically change the s3 software to allow 2 recordings from cable/ntsc AND 2 recordings from ATSC at the same time.

Would be pretty wild. Luckily for me I get the 6 broadcast nets OTA and 5 of the 6 plus 2 PBS HD on cable. So pretty much any conflict that I have with the 2 tuners could be handled with a 2cablecard plus 2 atsc configuration.

But I think it wold take 15 minutes to paint the now playing list if it were recording 4 HD channels with the current software structure....


----------



## Hi-Bred (Sep 23, 2006)

(Features needed in S3+)


crmlht said:


> ...
> 
> Multi Room Viewing
> Tivo 2 Go
> ...


I don't know if your list was in order of priority, but for me these would be the top 3.


----------



## crmlht (Aug 25, 2006)

needs to be a sticky


----------



## GlobalMind (Nov 30, 2006)

I will toss in a couple more.

I agree faster CPU and more memory especially when we look towards more HD programming. This really should be doable and could help with some of the TTG transfer speed issues we have today where all the activity in software is overloading the CPU.

Also, gigabit ethernet controller on the system board (not this 10/100 stuff)

K.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

crmlht said:


> 1080p


Why? Nothing is broadcast in 1080p, and I know of know plans for anyone to use it. You claim in another post ESPN HD is going to 1080p - I can't find any reference to back that up. They currently use 720p. I'd be surprised if cable would carry 1080p because it would double the bandwidth requirements over 1080i.



> 2 Two-way Digital Cable Card (4 Tuners) (record From Same Time)


You need to do your research. A single M-Card supports up to 5 simultaneous streams. So you'd only need one card to support up to 5 tuners. But tuners aren't free, how many people really need more than 2?



> 90 Minute Quad Live Buffer
> Disk Space Meter Expressed In Time Left


I agree that an adjustable live buffer and a free space indicator would be nice additions.



> Auto Tuning


I'm not even sure what you mean by this. If you mean automatically detecting channels - the S3 does this already.



> Guru Guide
> Kids Zone
> Recently Deleted Folder


All already coming in an update. TiVo has said so multiple times.



> PIP In Guide so we can watch TV as do other dvr things


Eh, I don't see a great need.



> Season Pass For A Show On Ay Channel We Get


Aka a Title Auto Record Wish List.



> 512 - 1 Gig Of System Ram + Faster Processor


And why exactly does it need this? Just to be more expensive? TiVo is NOT A PC. It is an embedded system and it does most of its work with dedicated hardware. Therefore it needs vastly less RAM than a PC, which does most things in software. And it doesn't need that fast of a CPU because it has specialized hardware dedicated to specific tasks, not generic logic that has to do everything in software like a PC. Don't think of the TiVo like it is a PC and think it needs PC level hardware, that's wrongheaded.



> Multi Room Viewing
> Tivo 2 Go


Both contingent on CableLabs approval. TiVo can't do anything with out it.



> Lifetime Service


Gone and never coming back.



> Bookmarks In Shows


Nice, but I don't know how useful it would really be for most people.



> Advance Choice Conflict Resoluiton


What does that mean?



> Messages Telling Us What New Software Was For


There are messages when there are major updates - new features, etc. There is no point it putting messages in for each little tweak, like 8.0.1a to 8.0.1b. That's rather the point of a system like TiVo, it updates and takes care of itself without bugging the user. Geeks who give a **** about that kind of thing can get the info from forums like these.

(And no, this really, really doesn't need to be stickied.)


----------



## crmlht (Aug 25, 2006)

megazone
Hardcore TiVo Geek

________________________________
2 Two-way Digital Cable Card (4 Tuners) (record From Same Time)
You need to do your research. A single M-Card supports up to 5 simultaneous streams. So you'd only need one card to support up to 5 tuners. But tuners aren't free, how many people really need more than 2?

the above is the attitude that styimies advancement
_________________________________________


Quote:
Auto Tuning
I'm not even sure what you mean by this. If you mean automatically detecting channels - the S3 does this already.

i meant auto tuning to a show without recording it...

____________________________________________________________


Quote:
PIP In Guide so we can watch TV as do other dvr things
Eh, I don't see a great need.

the above is the attitude that styimies advancement ... IT BE NICE TO BE ABLE NOT TO MISS A SHOW WHILE YOU GO AROUND THE TIVO STUFF

FOR GOD SAKES TIVO DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS LIMITING GUY

___________________________________________________________


Quote:
Bookmarks In Shows
Nice, but I don't know how useful it would really be for most people.

SHORT SIGHTED U R, SO CALLED TIVO PERSON ... SO THAT WAY LATER, WE CAN CUE UP FASTLY A SPECIFIC AREA OF A SHOW, DUH
________________________________________________________________

Advance Choice Conflict Resoluiton
What does that mean?

A VISUAL REPRESENTATION, WHEN A CONFLICT ARISES, WE CAN CHOOSE WHEN STUFF WILL RECORD

/// AND YES BACKWARDS THINKER, IT DOES NEED TO BE A STICKY


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Threads in this forum aren't stickied - except for the one frequently requested thread, obviously.

And I know what bookmarks are for - but how many people are really going to use them? I doubt it is worth investing the resources when there are a million other things the developers could do that are more useful. Same with PIP. In five years of owning a TiVo, there have been maybe a couple of times I might have used it - but probably not. Jumping to the closest tick mark and then using FF/RW is fine.

Auto-tuning - eh, I suppose it is useful for people who bother to still watch Live TV.

More than two tuners - again, tuners aren't free, And it isn't just tuners, you need supporting encoders, unless you're going to limit it to recording digital channels only. And more encoders mean more RAM since each has a dedicated bank. So the cost is non-negligible. That means higher production costs, and likely higher product costs. In return, how many people are really going to buy the unit for more tuners? How many people who would buy won't because of a higher cost? There does not seem to be much demand for more than two tuners in one box. Sure, there is some, there are people who cram 8 tuners in a PC and want more, but it has to be viable as a business.

As for visual representations of conflicts - I requested that a few years ago.

You need to switch to decaf.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Oooh, oooh, oohhh - another thread with much (anti)1080P FUD  Not that it affects the S3 feature set discussion, but these discussions should be of interest.

HDTV 1080

No 1080P for TiVo?

<edit> whoa there, crmhlt ... quit hating! Everyone has a right to their opinion.

FWIW - I would LOVE PIP (during menu/Guide usage) as well as FSI and can't imagine why it isn't in the codebase yet! But, as MZ alluded to, I AM over-caffeinated today!


----------



## MikeCG (Jun 23, 2000)

I'd like an S3 Closed Caption on-off toggle. As it is now, you have to click 10 times +/- to turn it on or off. I like to use it when I have the sound mute on, for whatever reason, telephone, discussion, etc., and it's a pain to go through the clicking drill to access it. And another pain to turn it off. I know it's a minor refinement, but much of what Tivo has given us through the years are refinements that add up to overall excellence.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The TiVo doesn't know when anything else is muted though - it isn't aware of TV or receiver controls. I didn't think it was that bad - you just go to the CC icon, toggle it on/off, then left back to the show.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Compare those (admittedly irritating) 10-ish remote keypresses to the fact that I have to soft REBOOT my Moto 6412 DVR to get Closed captions enabled over HD content!


----------

